# Amount of smelt per meal



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How many whole smelt (about 6 inches long) can I feed her? Still need Vit E? Are they considered meaty bones?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There is not enough bone to be considered meaty bones, but they're good for a fish source. I would give three or four or even five.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> There is not enough bone to be considered meaty bones, but they're good for a fish source. I would give three or four or even five.


Thanks! How often per week? I can get an entire "brick" at our grocery store. Just have to wait if she likes them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can get smelt? How lucky are you! 

My dog would not touch raw sardines. If I had access to cheap smelt i would toss in a couple every day.


----------

